# April 13th Update



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

so the other day i decided to snap a bunch more pictures of my nano reef. mohawk (my tuxedo urchin) is up to his coiffalicious badness again. he has a whole new "head of hair", this time it's actually pretty funky!

everything in the tank seems to be doing very well. the only thing not doing great are my glacier blue palys, which have had trouble opening since i got back from my trip. they are slowly coming around, but nothing like they used to look like unfortunately.









Left side of tank








Right side of tank
























Mohawk with his new haircut


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)




----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

I'm a fan of this reef. It looks great and you have so many corals in there!
I really wish I could afford to put that many in mine but for now I can't! haha

What size is the setup? Did you upgrade the lighting?


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

it is a 24 gallon cube. i didnt upgrade the lighting, but simply chose the option of the 150W MH instead of the T5s or PCs or whatever was the crappy lighting option.

i ordered a new bulb as well. an Ushio! should be here tomorrow. the light in there right now is the crappy stock bulb that came with the sunpod. it really washes out a lot of the colours. this Ushio should be great. i wanted a Phoenix 14k, but they were sold out, and the guy at reefgeek told me that the Ushio is another excellent bulb and that he has had a lot of success with it.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

New halide bulb today!

i received my new Ushio 20,000+K bulb last night. put it in last night and woke up to a way better look! beats the sh*t out of the stock bulb that came with the sunpod.

Before:









After:


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

New shots of my blue Acropora Gomezi


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

have you been getting any polyp extension?

when was the last time you checked your alk or CA.

where ever its placed make sure its getting alot of flow, not directly blasted but alot of movement around it, this is an absolute necessity for acro's.

tank looks awesome.. perfect example of what those all in ones are capable of


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i noticed the polyps out a bit yesterday. they were getting blown around randomly so i think they have a good amount of flow around them

im going to try feeding it later on and see if the polyps come out fully. they're kind of cool. a light blue colour.

i checked my Ca a week ago, and alk as well. but i cant for the life of me remember what levels they were at. they were at good levels though. Ca was a bit higher than "normal" but where i like to keep it, an alk was dead on.


----------



## nismo driver (Jan 27, 2004)

there is really no need to feed acro's they get a mojority of their nutrients from photosynthisis the rest from nutrients in the water. you might get a feedn reaction but its not that effective and fouls the water more then anything. just look at night you should have PE by about a half hour after te halide goes off.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

there were more polyps out today. some seem to be thing and fanlike, the others looks like "puffier" polyps. i fed the corals very lightly today. hmmm...now that i think about it i cant remember if i turned the skimmer back on. i really dont want to have to drive all the way home to check...i guess it can wait till later tonight when i go home.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i took more pics today. i've recently bought two new pieces for my tank. one piece is a small rock with 4 or 5 polyps of these crazy zoas that i got for 5$. today i was a bad boy and picked up a rock with over 100 polyps of zoas on it for 35$!

here's some new pics!


















































New Zoas
















Favia is doing very nicely


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

i came home last night to find my favourite fish, my sixline wrasse, dried up on the ground. he was in there when i left around 5 or 530pm. no clue why he jumped. that fish never went near the surface of the water









RIP sixline wrasse


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow that sucks! Sorry to hear.

I actually bought a sixline wrasse last week and I love it. It hasn't gone near the surface but my clownfish got pulled into my overflow box! I don't have a screen on it and I have no idea what to use, its a CPR. Then he jumped right back into the tank! haha I got lucky.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

here's pics of the new zoa rock. today i also constructed a "frag rack" to start getting the acropora better adjusted to the light. made it out of a few bits of eggcrate and some super glue.lol









new rock has taken over the front right







. it's really cool. has some green and some purple zoas. but i think they're all the same type, just different morphs.









































today i noticed that the palys that i thought were recovering were actually getting worse. i pulled them out to give them an iodine dip. then i noticed a small soft thing on them. i ripped that off with tweezers...then found all these hard tubes. really odd. they seemed to go right under the mat of the palys. i pulled out about 6-10 of them. any clue what they could be? at first i would say normal tubeworms, but the "meaty" thing i found on the zoas had nothing to do with a tubeworm...


----------



## ballistic (Dec 26, 2007)

bad asss tank man..mad props...if i had the money i would so have one too....=(


----------

